# Airpods



## GabrielLogan (13 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

On connaît maintenant la date de sortie des Airpods. Je créé ce sujet pour ceux qui ont passé commande et discuter en attendant la livraison. Aussi rassembler les premiers commentaires lorsqu'ils seront livrés. Pour ma part livraison le 29 décembre, déçu de ne pas avoir vu l'annonce plus tôt pour les recevoir le 20...
À voir s'il y en aura en magasin le 20 (ou le 19 ? Quelqu'un sait ?) et à ce moment j'irais les chercher et annulerais ma commande. Mais je pense qu'il faudra être là dès l'ouverture car il n'y en aura pas beaucoup.


----------



## jackpote (13 Décembre 2016)

Salut. Je les attends depuis leurs annonce. J'ai réussi à pas succomber au Bose Qc30. ENFIN !!! 

J'attends avec impatience mardi prochain maintenant !


----------



## dragao13 (13 Décembre 2016)

Je serais curieux de voir combien d'entre vous vont en perdre fiça !!!


----------



## GabrielLogan (13 Décembre 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Salut. Je les attends depuis leurs annonce. J'ai réussi à pas succomber au Bose Qc30. ENFIN !!!
> 
> J'attends avec impatience mardi prochain maintenant !


Livraison le 20 pour toi ?


----------



## jackpote (13 Décembre 2016)

Oui oui mardi prochain !!! 

Pourquoi tu veux perdre des écouteurs qui se range dans une boite faite exprès ?


----------



## dragao13 (13 Décembre 2016)

Quand tu les portes ... à mon avis y a moyen facilement ... j'attends de voir vos retours !


----------



## GabrielLogan (13 Décembre 2016)

La seule appréhension que j'ai concerne les contrôles de la musique avec Siri.


----------



## dragao13 (13 Décembre 2016)

Faut pas être enrhumé en somme !


----------



## jackpote (13 Décembre 2016)

Vu les vidéo test des prototypes des journalistes... ils ont l'air de pas tombé facilement. Meme en courant !!! 

Pour le contrôle de la Music ... Apple Watch !!!


----------



## dragao13 (13 Décembre 2016)

Lors des tests vidéos, c'est des mecs avec un excès de cérumen dans les oreilles !


----------



## jackpote (13 Décembre 2016)

Je pense aussi que ce qui tire les EarPods des oreilles c'est le mouvement/poids des fils ... 

On verra avec un test perso.


----------



## jackpote (14 Décembre 2016)

Tiens regarde cet vidéo : 






Et dit moi ce que t'en pense. À partir 6 Minutes


----------



## GabrielLogan (14 Décembre 2016)

Il y a déjà des annonces sur leboncoin à un prix de 300€ pour ceux qui les veulent avant Noël !


----------



## yanisn01 (15 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour j'ai malencontreusement commander 2 AirPods au lieu d'un si quelqu'un et intéresser je les reçois le 20 dec je les vends au prix d'achat bien sur


----------



## jackpote (15 Décembre 2016)

T'es dans quel coin de la France ?


----------



## dragao13 (15 Décembre 2016)

Fresnes ?


----------



## yanisn01 (16 Décembre 2016)

Je suis dans le 95 près de cergy


----------



## dragao13 (16 Décembre 2016)




----------



## GenreDown (16 Décembre 2016)

Salut tout le monde, vu qu'apparemment ils vont être disponibles en boutique lundi, quelqu'un sait pour l'Apple Store de Dijon niveau disponibilité ?


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2016)

GenreDown a dit:


> quelqu'un sait pour l'Apple Store de Dijon niveau disponibilité ?


Si tu téléphones, tu le sauras. Non ?


----------



## GenreDown (16 Décembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu téléphones, tu le sauras. Non ?


J'ai déja eu cette idée révolutionnaire mais ils n'ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient pas me dire avant d'en avoir... Alors je demandais ici au cas ou quelqu'un connait un genius ou vendeur de là bas !


----------



## GabrielLogan (16 Décembre 2016)

Pareil pour Strasbourg. Le mec assez vague répond que ça devrait être lundi mais il ne peut pas dire quand et en quelle quantité. Mais comme ils ne reçoivent rien le samedi, s'ils devaient en vendre lundi à l'ouverture ils devraient déjà les avoir. Jusqu'au bout on aura du mal à connaître les dates de dispo de ces airpods !


----------



## GenreDown (16 Décembre 2016)

GabrielLogan a dit:


> Pareil pour Strasbourg. Le mec assez vague répond que ça devrait être lundi mais il ne peut pas dire quand et en quelle quantité. Mais comme ils ne reçoivent rien le samedi, s'ils devaient en vendre lundi à l'ouverture ils devraient déjà les avoir. Jusqu'au bout on aura du mal à connaître les dates de dispo de ces airpods !


Après connaissant Apple, il se peut très bien qu'ils recoivent peu avant l'ouverture pour une mise en rayon juste avant. Comme lors des sorties d'iPhone ou ils mettent en place les produits durant la nuit ! Mon Apple Store le plus proche est quand meme à 1h de route, j'aurais aimé savoir à l'avance si ça vaut le coup de faire le trajet


----------



## GabrielLogan (19 Décembre 2016)

1h à patienter ce matin avant l'ouverture de l'Apple Store Strasbourg et je les ai ! Je vais pouvoir annuler ma commande qui devait arriver le 29.


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2016)

Et tu n'en as pas encore perdu un?

Bon, on attend un retour tes tests!

Qualité audio, synchronisation du son entre les 2 écouteurs, facilité des commandes via Siri, etc, etc...


----------



## GabrielLogan (19 Décembre 2016)

Je résiste jusqu'à ce soir pour les ouvrir plutôt que de le faire dans la précipitation au boulot


----------



## jackpote (19 Décembre 2016)

Je les ai aussi depuis ce matin. 

Connexion à l'iPhone bien évidemment ultra rapide. Meme plus rapide que de brancher la prise jack. 

Le son est à mon goût très efficace. Très bien dosé et en dessus des EarPods. 

La boite et l'ergonomie est top. 

Gros bémol sur la sensation dans les oreilles. Tellement léger et sans fils cela fais bizarre d'avoir temps de liberté avec de la Music dans les orteils. 

Mais dans mon cas il tien bien dans les oreilles mais peuvent tombé sur des mouvemement tres violant de la tête. Je pense que pour courir un adaptateur plastic sera indispensable.


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2016)

jackpote a dit:


> Tellement léger et sans fils cela fais bizarre d'avoir temps de liberté avec de la Music dans les orteils.



Alors si tu as de la musique dans les orteils, c'est qu'ils sont tombés 




jackpote a dit:


> Tellement léger et sans fils cela fais bizarre d'avoir tempsJe pense que pour courir un adaptateur plastic sera indispensable.


Faudra m'expliquer l'intérêt d'avoir fait ces bidules sans fil, s'il faut en rajouter un pour ne pas risquer de les perdre...
Avec un lien entre les 2 airpods, Apple aurait simplifié la conception (la synchro entre les 2 aurait été plus simple via un câble les reliant) et aurait diminué le risque et la peur de les perdre (courir en craignant à chaque instant de perdre un écouteur.... bonjour le stress!)


----------



## GabrielLogan (19 Décembre 2016)

Je me permets de reporter un avis trouver sur igen :

Pour ma part, un petit poil déçu.

L'appairage est vraiment très simple (rien à faire : on ouvre le boîtier et ça apparaît sur l'iPhone), le son est de la même qualité que sur les filaires, j'ai pas eu de problème de son qui saute ni rien.

En revanche, deux mauvais trucs, mais je devais être mal informé :

- la lecture n'est pas automatique quand on les met dans l'oreille. On entend un petit son pour signaler que "ok, c'est prêt à jouer", mais il faut lancer la lecture à la main sur l'appareil.
Il se passe la même chose que lorsqu'on branche un casque filaire à un iPhone qui n'est pas en train de jouer de la musique, ni plus ni moins.

Bon, c'est pas le plus grave puisque pour moi il est hors de question d'utiliser Siri pour ces trucs, du coup j'ai configuré le double tap pour que la lecture se lance.

- le switch de l'iPhone vers le Mac pour la source, je pensais que c'était automatique, mais j'ai pas réussi à faire autrement que manuellement (en gros, changer la sortie sur le Mac pour sélectionner les AirPods, et à ce moment là ça bascule).

Même chose dans le sens inverse : si on a encore les écouteurs dans les oreilles et qu'ils sont reliés au Mac, si on met un morceau en lecture sur l'iPhone, le son sort des hauts parleurs. Je m'attendais à ce que iTunes se mette en pause et que l'iPhone reprenne la main pour sortir le son sur les AirPods.

C'est pas la fin du monde, mais j'en attendais beaucoup au niveau connectivité et synchro.


----------



## lineakd (19 Décembre 2016)

@GabrielLogan, comment est l'audio?
 As tu essayé tes airpods dans le transport ou dans un milieu bruyant?


----------



## GabrielLogan (19 Décembre 2016)

Comme décris plus haut ce n'est pas mon test perso mais un avis trouvé sur igen.
Je teste les miens ce soir !
Je ne les utiliserai pas souvent en milieu bruyant car je prends rarement les transport.
Ce qui m'intéresse surtout est de voir si on peut activer Siri avec des gants et s'il me comprends sans que je cris quand je suis en vélo.


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2016)

Il ne devrait pas y avoir de probleme avec des gants, car les tapotements sont captés par un accéléromètre qui détecte les chocs.

Par contre, en vélo, j'aurais encore  plus peur d'en perdre un qu'à pied... Si un airpod tombe, le temps que tu t'arrêtes (sans te faire percuter par la voiture te suivant), soit tu ne le retrouveras plus, soit tu le retrouveras en morceaux après qu'ils soient passé sous les roues de quelqu'un !

Je te suggère un bonnet, un bandeau sur les oreilles, voire 2 bouts de scotch façon rugbyman pour les tenir en place!


----------



## GabrielLogan (19 Décembre 2016)

lol, c'est la raison principale qui fait que je suis intéressé par les airpods car avoir le téléphone dans le sac à dos et le fil dans les oreilles je supporte plus.
J'ai jamais perdu un earpod sauf en me prenant les bras dans les fils donc je suis confiant même sans bonnet ! Mais effectivement je vais de toute façon avoir un bonnet pendant encore quelques mois donc ça permettra déjà de voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## jackpote (19 Décembre 2016)

Si tu ne perds pas les EarPods je t'assures que tu ne perdra absolument pas les Airpods !!! 

Je les test depuis ce matin. En fait il tombe pas. Il sont posé dans le creux  du pavillon de l'oreille et ne bouge pas. Ils faut vraiment un mouvement violant pour qu'il tombe. Pour du running tranquillou pas de problème... mais pour du Trail et dès truc plus violant faudra voir. 

Par contre le son est clairement meilleur que les EarPods


----------



## GabrielLogan (19 Décembre 2016)

J'ai vu un commentaire sur igen qui dit avoir des coupures une fois par morceau sur l'un des deux Airpods. C'est le cas pour toi aussi ?


----------



## jackpote (19 Décembre 2016)

Non zéro coupure


----------



## k4tonyk (19 Décembre 2016)

GabrielLogan a dit:


> J'ai vu un commentaire sur igen qui dit avoir des coupures une fois par morceau sur l'un des deux Airpods. C'est le cas pour toi aussi ?



Effectivement, j'ai vu un commentaire similaire et j'ai également témoigné en ce sens.

J'ai quelques micro-coupure de temps en temps mais de façon vraiment aléatoire. J'ai pas de cas concrets où ça l'a fait dans une situation particulière.

Je ne suis pas encore certain que ce soit les airpods qui soient en cause.

À voir d'ici quelques jours/semaines si des utilisateurs constatent des cas similaires.


----------



## GabrielLogan (19 Décembre 2016)

Content dans l'ensemble même si :
- pas de switch automatique entre iphone et iPad. Même si l'iPhone n'est plus à portée, les écouteurs ne se connectent pas automatiquement à l'iPad. Dommage. 
- interférences lorsque connecté au mac. Je pense en raison du Magic Trackpad et keyboard. 

Test en conditions réelles demain !


----------



## romain31000 (20 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
J ai une question pour les possesseurs d'Airpods. 
Qu'en faites vous quand vous ne les utilisez pas?
Vous les rangez dans le boîtier de recharge des que vous ne les utilisez pas? 
Si oui, ne pensez vous pas que ce soit mauvais pour l'autonomie de la batterie. 

Merci


----------



## GabrielLogan (20 Décembre 2016)

C'est la seule façon de les éteindre complètement car sinon ils restent en veille. Donc je pense que c'est le mieux oui.


----------



## romain31000 (20 Décembre 2016)

C est ça qui m'ennuie...
Hors du boîtier : ils sont en veille
Dans le boîtier: ils chargent et pour la durée de vie de la batterie, je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne chose.


----------



## daffyb (20 Décembre 2016)

romain31000 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J ai une question pour les possesseurs d'Airpods.
> Qu'en faites vous quand vous ne les utilisez pas?
> Vous les rangez dans le boîtier de recharge des que vous ne les utilisez pas?
> ...



Au contraire ce n'est que bénéfique pour la batterie des écouteurs.


----------



## romain31000 (20 Décembre 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Au contraire ce n'est que bénéfique pour la batterie des écouteurs.



En quoi c est bénéfique pour la batterie?
Si je fais un parallèle avec l'iPhone :
- Airpods dans le boîtier de recharge = iPhone en recharge permanente. . 
Et ça ne me semble pas bon pour la durée de vie de la batterie.

Qu en penses tu?


----------



## GabrielLogan (20 Décembre 2016)

Première expérience satisfaisante.
45 minutes de vélo. Je préfère presque les commandes via Siri en tout cas en hiver car avec des gants j'avais du mal à utiliser la télécommande des earpods. Par contre avec le vent Siri ne nous comprends pas toujours correctement, le mieux est de placer sa main en cône sur l'écouteur et là c'est presque bon à 100%. Pareil qu'avec la télécommande en fait que j'étais obligé de protéger du vent aussi. 
Pas de souci sur la tenue dans les oreilles.


----------



## okeeb (20 Décembre 2016)

romain31000 a dit:


> Et ça ne me semble pas bon pour la durée de vie de la batterie.



Mettre en charge un appareil disposant d'une batterie LiOn n'est pas néfaste, bien au contraire : c'est le fonctionnement de base de ce type de batterie, complètement à l'opposé de celui de nos anciens accumulateurs au NiMH.
C'est le meilleur moyen de faire durer la batterie le plus longtemps possible.


----------



## bheji (20 Décembre 2016)

Je suis motard et j'aime bien rouler avec de la musique dans les oreilles. jusqu'à présent j'utilise des écouteurs filaires. Pensez-vous que les Airpods bougeront une fois en place avec le casque sur la tete ?


----------



## okeeb (20 Décembre 2016)

A mon avis, cela devrait être plutôt sympa dans ces conditions, le casque empêchant de faire tomber un des écouteurs...


----------



## jackpote (20 Décembre 2016)

Je suis motard aussi. 

J'ai essayé les Airpods avec le casque aucun soucie. Par contre je te conseil plutôt un kit Bluetooth spécifique pour casque comme la marque Sena. Tu pourras activité Siri avec le bouton spécifique.


----------



## GabrielLogan (20 Décembre 2016)

Là où j'ai le plus peur de les faire tomber c'est finalement pas quand je les porte mais quand je veux les sortir de la boîte ou en enlever un par exemple en marchant.
La prise en main est assez délicate.


----------



## jackpote (20 Décembre 2016)

Exactement c'est exactement la réflexion que je me suis fait. Vu qu'ils sont aimanté pour les sortir de la boite faut les tirer vers le haut et la faut faire attention ... 

Sûrement un coup à prendre. 

Mais je les apprécie vraiment de plus en plus ces Airpods. Vraiment génial


----------



## romain31000 (20 Décembre 2016)

okeeb a dit:


> Mettre en charge un appareil disposant d'une batterie LiOn n'est pas néfaste, bien au contraire : c'est le fonctionnement de base de ce type de batterie, complètement à l'opposé de celui de nos anciens accumulateurs au NiMH.
> C'est le meilleur moyen de faire durer la batterie le plus longtemps possible.



Ok, donc ce que tu suggères c'est de les ranger dans la boite des qu'on ne les utilise pas?


----------



## okeeb (20 Décembre 2016)

romain31000 a dit:


> Ok, donc ce que tu suggères c'est de les ranger dans la boite des qu'on ne les utilise pas?



Oui, tout à fait : la structure des batteries LiOn (deux électrolytes séparés par une membrane semi-poreuse) déteste être vidée totalement et être chargée trop lentement. Il ne faut donc pas hésiter à les mettre en charge le plus souvent possible et surtout pas (pour les smartphones) avec des chargeurs anciens trop lents. Une trop forte décharge peut dégrader la batterie voir complètement congestionner son fonctionnement.


----------



## romain31000 (20 Décembre 2016)

okeeb a dit:


> Oui, tout à fait : la structure des batteries LiOn (deux électrolytes séparés par une membrane semi-poreuse) déteste être vidée totalement et être chargée trop lentement. Il ne faut donc pas hésiter à les mettre en charge le plus souvent possible et surtout pas (pour les smartphones) avec des chargeurs anciens trop lents. Une trop forte décharge peut dégrader la batterie voir coplètement congestionner son fonctionnement.



Merci pour ces éclaircissements [emoji846]


----------



## okeeb (20 Décembre 2016)

Pas de quoi, on est tous là pour s'aider. Le problème c'est que nous avons été bien longtemps formaté avec nos anciens téléphones qu'il fallait décharger à fond avant de charger complètement ; Ça laisse des traces !


----------



## romain31000 (20 Décembre 2016)

okeeb a dit:


> Pas de quoi, on est tous là pour s'aider. Le problème c'est que nous avons été bien longtemps formaté avec nos anciens téléphones qu'il fallait décharger à fond avant de charger complètement ; Ça laisse des traces !



Je suis bien d'accord. 
Ceci dit il est rare que je décharge mon iPhone complètement. 
Mais pour les Airpods, ce qui me gênait c est que des que je ne les utilise pas, ils sont en charge.


----------



## okeeb (20 Décembre 2016)

En fait les chargeurs d'accumulateurs LiOn sont conçus pour emmener ladite batterie jusqu'à 95% de charge en général, puis vont ralentir jusqu'à 100% ; Là, la charge s'arrête et ne reprendra qu'en dessous de 95%, ils ne sont donc pas tout le temps, ni de manière néfaste, en charge.


----------



## GabrielLogan (20 Décembre 2016)

Je suis le seul à ne pas trouver la "soudure" / "raccord" aussi clean que sur les EarPods ? 
C'est pas simple à expliquer, on voit que les AirPods sont fait en deux parties et il y a un léger décalage entre ces deux parties qu'on peut voir et aussi sentir en passant le doit dessus.


----------



## okeeb (20 Décembre 2016)

J'avoue ne pas avoir fait attention...


----------



## De Bevec (21 Décembre 2016)

Merci Apple-Noel ^^

Ma commande d'Airpods avait la date du 29/12 comme date de livraison. Un mail d'Apple hier soir me signalais que je serai livré le... 21/12. 

Elle n'est pas belle la vie


----------



## lineakd (21 Décembre 2016)

@De Bevec, de même avec le texto de dhl.


----------



## GenreDown (21 Décembre 2016)

Salut tout le monde !
Pour ceux qui ont reçu les AirPods, y'a t'il la possibilité de changer les reglages via Mac ?
Je m'explique, lorsque je tapote deux fois sur ceux-ci quand ils sont sur mon Mac, ça appelle Siri (alors que sur iPhone il y a un réglage qui permet de changer ça en Play/Pause)


----------



## marenostrum (21 Décembre 2016)

Préférences système > Bluetooth > AirPods de ... > Options > 1. 2. 3 etc


----------



## redge4u (21 Décembre 2016)

Bonsoir
Mes AirPods n'apparaissent pas sur mon mac , pourtant meme appleID via Itunes...
Je suis passé par mon iPhone pour la premiere connection.

Bizarre


----------



## marenostrum (21 Décembre 2016)

clic sur l'icône de bluetooth (haut, barre des menus) > connecter ou vas dans les Préférences système > bluetooth (et active le peut-être ou redémarre l'ordi si le mac voit rien)


----------



## romain31000 (22 Décembre 2016)

marenostrum a dit:


> clic sur l'icône de bluetooth (haut, barre des menus) > connecter ou vas dans les Préférences système > bluetooth (et active le peut-être ou redémarre l'ordi si le mac voit rien)



Problème identique chez moi. 
Tout est rentré dans l'ordre apres redémarrage du mac


----------



## Mattaustrale (22 Décembre 2016)

Je les trouve très simple à utiliser. Ils tiennent très bien dans les oreilles. Je vais en commander une deuxième paire.


----------



## De Bevec (22 Décembre 2016)

Cc,

Je n'arrive qu'une fois sur "X" à utiliser la double tape

Ce qui serait bien c'est que Windows les reconnaissent...

--


----------



## KimoMac (22 Décembre 2016)

Hello à tous!

Pour les heureux possesseurs des AirPods deux questions:

1/ les tapotements fonctionnent avec des gants (en cuir)?

2/ est-ce que votre interlocuteur vous entend parler distinctement en mode mains libres avec un bonnet qui recouvre les oreilles (et donc les airpods)?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## GabrielLogan (22 Décembre 2016)

Le tapotement fonctionne avec des gants car ce n'est pas tactile.
De Bevec, je pense qu'il faut simplement que tu tapes plus fort (ça surprend au début, il faut taper assez fort).

Réponse originale de Siri aujourd'hui "désolé je ne peux pas baisser le volume".


----------



## De Bevec (22 Décembre 2016)

Merci @GabrielLogan , je testerai

Sinon j'ai lu précédemment qu'il n'y avait pas de transfert auto entre l'iPhone et l'iPad. 
Pourtant hier, lors de mes premiers essais, en lecture de musique, et alors que je m'éloignait de l'iPhone, ma montre a pris le relais ^^ Je m'en suis aperçu à cause que je n'étais pas sur le même morceau. 

--


----------



## Djibi41 (22 Décembre 2016)

En bureau énormément de micro coupure pour le moment ...


----------



## GabrielLogan (22 Décembre 2016)

Oui le switch entre iphone et apple watch est automatique car la montre est connectée à l'iphone donc sait quand elle doit prendre le relai ou non.
Par contre avec iPad et Mac ce n'est pas possible.
Toutefois hier soir j'étais connecté à mon iPad et ce matin lorsque j'ai mis mes airpods ils se sont connectés à mon iPhone.
Donc à revérifier.


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (22 Décembre 2016)

Mon retour d'expérience des airPods.

CONNECTIONS IPHONE/MAC
- Première connection instantannée à l'iPhone.[emoji41]
- Première connection sur mac: Les airPods n'apparaissent pas dans les réglages bluetooth. Après redémarrage, les airPods apparaissent.[emoji856]
- Le Swith de l'iPhone au mac n'est pas automatique.  ☹️

CONTROLES
- Play/pause automatiques très agréable (mais ne fonctionne pas sur Chrome)
- "dis Siri, reprend la lecture du podcast le rendez-vous tech." => fonctionne une fois sur 2.
- "dis Siri, rembobine de 30 secondes" => Fonctionne dans la musique et podcast mais pas dans Safari et l'app youtube.
- "dis Siri augmente le volume" => [emoji107]Trop lent et en plus Siri casse le groove de ma musique.=> Je plonge ma main dans ma poche de jean et appuie sur les bouton de volume de l'iPhone.
- Controler les airPods depuis sa watch, ça serait pratique!

PLAISIR
- Tiennent très bien dans mes oreilles. Impossible de les enlever en secouant la tête sans les mains.
- Legers => on les oublie.
- La boite de chargement est minuscule. J'ai mes écouteurs tjrs sur moi dans ma poche gauche de jean avec mon iPhone 6 plus. (La poche droite est dédiée aux clés)

CONCLUSION
Les airPods sont plus que des écouteurs => Ce sont les 1ers implants Apple.


----------



## GenreDown (22 Décembre 2016)

marenostrum a dit:


> Préférences système > Bluetooth > AirPods de ... > Options > 1. 2. 3 etc


Super merci !


----------



## GenreDown (22 Décembre 2016)

ZANTAR2054 a dit:


> Mon retour d'expérience des airPods.
> 
> CONNECTIONS IPHONE/MAC
> - Première connection instantannée à l'iPhone.[emoji41]
> ...



Tu peux controler ton volume etc via ton Apple Watch, donc ça marche aussi si le volume sort des AirPods !


----------



## De Bevec (22 Décembre 2016)

Cc,

Le double tape ne fonctionnera pas si vous ne donnez pas l'accès à Siri à partir d'un iPhone en veille !

J'aurais résolu mon pb ^^


----------



## GabrielLogan (22 Décembre 2016)

Une petite question batterie. Après une heure d'utilisation mes airpods sont à 80%. Jusque là tout va bien. 
Mais quand je les range dans le chargeur, lui descend à 80% environ pour les recharger à 100%. Ça vaut dire qu'une heure d'écoute consomme 20% du boîtier de rangement ! On est loin de 5 x 5 heures. Vous avez remarqué ca ?


----------



## marenostrum (23 Décembre 2016)

c'est un super produit en fait. sauf le look. en noir je les achète de nouveau.


----------



## doupold (23 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un iPad et un iPhone. 
J'utilise le iPad pour tout ce qui est musique et podcasts, et le iPhone pour téléphoner et WhatsApp. 
Si les deux sont connectés aux AirPods, et que l'on écoute de la musique sur le iPad, que se passe t-il en cas d'appel ?
Sur le casque Bluetooth Sony de 20€ que je possède actuellement dans cette configuration la musique se met en pause pour permette de prendre l'appel. 
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Tchewy (23 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de reposer la question de KimoMac, car ce sera probablement mon utilisation premiere de ces ecouteurs et je n'ai pas vu de reponse :
Est-ce que vous interlocuteurs vous entendent bien dans les comms ? Surtout vers les fixes ou il y'a pas de voix HD ou limitée.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (23 Décembre 2016)

Tchewy a dit:


> Est-ce que vous interlocuteurs vous entendent bien dans les comms ?



Oui Le micro des airPods est de bonne qualité.


----------



## Crunchy_mouss (23 Décembre 2016)

Des gens ont commandés leurs AirPods sur le site de Darty ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2016)

Il y a encore de la dispo?


----------



## lineakd (23 Décembre 2016)

@Jura39, j'ai trouvé une deuxième paire aux galeries Lafayette, ce midi. Ce matin à l'Apple store d'opéra, ils ont reçu 7 donc ils sont partis en 7 mn après l'ouverture.


----------



## GabrielLogan (23 Décembre 2016)

Je reviens avec mes questions de batterie. En utilisant environ 4 x 1 heure mes airpods donc avec des recharges successives dans le boîtier, le boîtier est arrivé à 45%. Ca me semble vraiment bas. A priori 15% du boîtier sont nécessaire pour recharger les airpods de 80% à 100%.


----------



## arsceniq (23 Décembre 2016)

Moi j'ai commandé le 21/12 sur boulanger et j'ai été les chercher aujourd'hui 23/12. 
Enfin libre de ces fils de m*rde! 
Et comme je deteste les intras et les gros casque, c'est les seuls qui me conviennent . 
Certes c'est cher, très cher, trop cher, mais ce n'est pas obligatoire, c'est un plaisir.


----------



## Gwen (23 Décembre 2016)

Personnellement, je ne trouve pas ça cher vu la technologie à l'intérieur et la miniaturisation effectuée. Je les ai depuis le une semaine maintenant et j'en suis vraiment ravis. Le son est bon, du moins comme sur mes anciens écouteurs Apple ou mon gros casque Bluetooth.

Je n'ai pas peur de les perdre.

La seule chose que je trouve dommage, c'est de les avoir faits en blanc et non en noir, car ils sont vraiment trop visibles et donnent un look étrange. Peut-être une question d'habitude.


----------



## De Bevec (24 Décembre 2016)

Ma femme trouve que ça me va très bien les boucles d'oreilles


----------



## jackpote (24 Décembre 2016)

GabrielLogan a dit:


> Je reviens avec mes questions de batterie. En utilisant environ 4 x 1 heure mes airpods donc avec des recharges successives dans le boîtier, le boîtier est arrivé à 45%. Ca me semble vraiment bas. A priori 15% du boîtier sont nécessaire pour recharger les airpods de 80% à 100%.



C'est vraiment difficile de teste l'autonomie des Airpods. Il faudrait que tu les utilise de 100 à 0% et que après tu les recharges dans la boite. 

À ce moment tu pourras voir le nombre de cycle de charge que tu peux faire avec la boite elle meme de 100 a 0%. 

De toute façon le plus important c'est que ces Airpods tienne le temps d'un marathon, le temps d'un vol transatlantique, le temps d'une journée.


----------



## okeeb (24 Décembre 2016)

De surcroît, l'ensemble étant neuf, il est normal que les composants de contrôle des batteries aient besoin de quelques cycles de charge/décharge afin de pouvoir faire usage de la capacité maximale des dites batteries. C'est pourquoi l'on conseille souvent de faire deux ou trois fois par un an usage de nos appareils à accumulateurs LiOn jusqu'à ce ce qu'ils s'éteignent d'eux-mêmes pour leur faire prendre à nouveau la mesure d'une batterie complète.


----------



## Crunchy_mouss (24 Décembre 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @Jura39, j'ai trouvé une deuxième paire aux galeries Lafayette, ce midi. Ce matin à l'Apple store d'opéra, ils ont reçu 7 donc ils sont partis en 7 mn après l'ouverture.




Ah dommage... je suis sur Paris et j'en cherche désespérément !


----------



## lineakd (25 Décembre 2016)

@Crunchy_mouss, bien dommage que l'Apple store des galeries ferme en début d'année prochaine car les vendeurs ou vendeuses ont ce petit truc que certains ou certaines ont perdus dans les autres apple stores.
Je pense que trouveras facilement la semaine prochaine.


----------



## Crunchy_mouss (25 Décembre 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @Crunchy_mouss, bien dommage que l'Apple store des galeries ferme en début d'année prochaine car les vendeurs ou vendeuses ont ce petit truc que certains ou certaines ont perdus dans les autres apple stores.
> Je pense que trouveras facilement la semaine prochaine.



Depuis ce week-end je regarde les stocks qu'il y a en apple store mais sans résultats... Je continuerais cette semaine.


----------



## lineakd (25 Décembre 2016)

@Crunchy_mouss, si les Apple Stores reçoivent peu de stock le site d'Apple ne sera pas mis à jour. Il est préférable de rentrer dans un store et de demander (poliment) au personnel du magasin de vérifier quel store a des airpods.
Il faut se pointer à l'ouverture ou de les appeler mais je n'ai pas essayé par téléphone.


----------



## Crunchy_mouss (25 Décembre 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @Crunchy_mouss, si les Apple Stores reçoivent peu de stock le site d'Apple ne sera pas mis à jour. Il est préférable de rentrer dans un store et de demander (poliment) au personnel du magasin de vérifier quel store a des airpods.
> Il faut se pointer à l'ouverture ou de les appeler mais je n'ai pas essayé par téléphone.




Merci pour les conseils, malheureusement ça va être difficile d'y aller aux ouvertures, je travaille :s

Je vais essayer d'y aller le week-end prochain


----------



## GabrielLogan (26 Décembre 2016)

Ca me rassure je ne suis pas le seul. Énormément de problème de batterie du boîtier :
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7797204?start=15&tstart=0
https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/5jrcec/airpods_charging_case_leaking_battery_like_crazy/
http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/airpods-case-bad-standby-battery-life.2022799/


----------



## romain31000 (26 Décembre 2016)

GabrielLogan a dit:


> Ca me rassure je ne suis pas le seul. Énormément de problème de batterie du boîtier :
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7797204?start=15&tstart=0
> https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/5jrcec/airpods_charging_case_leaking_battery_like_crazy/
> http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/airpods-case-bad-standby-battery-life.2022799/



Mon impression est que le boîtier permet de charger les airpods 4 ou 5 fois quel que soit le niveau de charge des airpods quand on les insert dans le boîtier. 

J ai donc l'impression que le boîtier perd donc 20 ou 25% de sa charge à chaque fois qu'on y insert les airpods.


----------



## GabrielLogan (26 Décembre 2016)

J'ai parcouru rapidement l'ensemble des liens. 
Apparemment le problème est que le boîtier continue de charger les airpods même quand ils sont à 100%. 
Ce qui le vide trop rapidement.


----------



## ValeRoss46 (26 Décembre 2016)

Crunchy_mouss a dit:


> Des gens ont commandés leurs AirPods sur le site de Darty ?



Oui moi, commande passée le 23/12, en pré commande pour le 26/12.
Je reçois un message aujourd'hui m'indiquant qu'ils n'ont pas de stocks, mais une réappro pour le 28/12...
J'attend donc jusqu'à mercredi voir si ils tiennent leurs délai ( ce dont je doute fortement, on parle là du groupe Darty/FNAC), et si c'est pas le cas j'annule direct ma commande.


----------



## De Bevec (27 Décembre 2016)

Cc,

Question : vous pensez que ces petites choses (comme l'AW) seront mises à jour logiciellement parlant ?

--


----------



## Bubus44 (27 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour
Est ce quelqu'un a commandé sur la Fnac ?
Commande faite le 14.12.2016 et aucune nouvelle.
Cordialement


----------



## GabrielLogan (27 Décembre 2016)

De Bevec a dit:


> Cc,
> 
> Question : vous pensez que ces petites choses (comme l'AW) seront mises à jour logiciellement parlant ?
> 
> --


J'espère vraiment quand je vous les problèmes de batterie du boîtier !


----------



## Crunchy_mouss (27 Décembre 2016)

Allez vite sur l'app store, les airpods semblent de nouveau disponible dans plusieurs store sur Paris !


----------



## Crunchy_mouss (27 Décembre 2016)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Oui moi, commande passée le 23/12, en pré commande pour le 26/12.
> Je reçois un message aujourd'hui m'indiquant qu'ils n'ont pas de stocks, mais une réappro pour le 28/12...
> J'attend donc jusqu'à mercredi voir si ils tiennent leurs délai ( ce dont je doute fortement, on parle là du groupe Darty/FNAC), et si c'est pas le cas j'annule direct ma commande.



J'ai annuler ma commande des que j'ai reçu le mail disant qu'il n'y avait plus de stock. Sur twitter Darty dit qu'il n'en auront quand début janvier...


----------



## Crunchy_mouss (27 Décembre 2016)

Et voilà !!!


----------



## ValeRoss46 (27 Décembre 2016)

Crunchy_mouss a dit:


> J'ai annuler ma commande des que j'ai reçu le mail disant qu'il n'y avait plus de stock. Sur twitter Darty dit qu'il n'en auront quand début janvier...



Des gros mytho comme d'habitude quoi... j'attend demain mais sans grand espoir...

Et je n'ai malheureusement pas d'Apple Store près de chez moi [emoji25]


----------



## jacqueslefataliste (27 Décembre 2016)

De mon côté, j'ai eu de la chance. Coup de fil le 23/12 à l'iStore de ma petite ville, Albi (ce magasin n'est pas Premium Reseller). Une seule paire d'AirPods devait arriver le lendemain: j'ai versé un acompte pour la réserver et j'ai été la chercher le lendemain. Depuis, j'utilise ces écouteurs avec les résultats suivants: 
1) La sensation de fixation dans mon oreille droite est un peu moins bonne dans mon oreille droite que dans mon oreille gauche (eh oui! on n'est pas forcément parfaitement symétrique!), mais les AirPods ne sont jamais tombés de mes oreilles, ni au repos, ni en marchant, ni en courant.
2) Les AirPods sont plus gros que les EarPods: ils n'iront donc pas à toutes les oreilles. J'ai lu à plusieurs reprises que si les EarPods allaient, alors les AirPods iraient: je crois que ça n'est pas tout à fait vrai. Il y a une différence de taille qui, sans être énorme, change tout de même un peu les choses.
3) Le son est impressionnant pour des écouteurs de cette taille et en Bluetooth. Mon impression est meilleure que ce à quoi je m'attendais en lisant les commentaires spécialisés.
4) Les AirPods inventent un format idéal pour moi: à la fois hyper légers et vraiment sans fil. On oublie qu'on les porte et on n'a pas la fatigue d'un casque supra auriculaire qui finit toujours par écraser un peu les oreilles. La qualité sonore n'est pas équivalente à celle d'un véritable casque audio (par ex. à mon AKG Y50BT) mais elle est vraiment bonne.
5) La compatibilité avec tous les appareils Apple est vraiment très pratique: on passe facilement de l'iPhone à l'iPad ou au Mac.
6) L'autonomie tient ses promesses. Environ 5h après lesquelles il suffit de mettre les AirPods dans leur boîte pour qu'ils se rechargent (le boîtier permettant de faire environ 3 charges avant de devoir être lui-même rechargé.
7) De mon côté, quasiment aucune micro coupure: ça fonctionne très bien pour l'instant.
Bref, le seul point qui me semble perfectible, c'est l'adaptation plus universelle à tous les formats d'oreille!


----------



## De Bevec (29 Décembre 2016)

Retour sur un comportement 

J'ai mis un de ces caca quand j'ai voulu passer de l'écoute à partir de l'iPad à l'écoute sur l'iPhone. 
L'iPhone ne voyais pas la coque des airpods même collée dessus ^^

Résultat, on reboot tout ça et on appaire l'iPhone en premier... ouf ça refonctionne ^^

J'aurais pensé que les transferts d'une imachine à l'autre serait plus souple. 
--


----------



## Michael003 (29 Décembre 2016)

Il y a des Airpods dispo à l'Apple store de l'opéra si ça vous intéresse, on peut voir ça en retrait par la commande en ligne


----------



## iPode (29 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour, voici mon feed-back. Je les ai depuis une semaine. Je trouve super de ne plus avoir de fils qui s'emmêlent et la petite boîte est très pratique dans une poche. Le son est bon je les utilises surtout pour les appels car l'iPhone 7+ est gros à l'oreille. Ma mère âgée n'a rien remarqué car avec d'autres oreillettes elle m'entend mal et elle dit que le son est trop sourd. 
En revanche j'ai eu des problèmes quand ils sont appairés à plusieurs appareils ça bug ! 
C'est un peu ennuyeux qu'ils continuent à charger dans la boite je perd à peu près 15% de charge du boîtier par 24h si je ne les utilise pas. Je vais essayer de les laisser dehors pour voir. 
Globalement j'en suis très contente. C'est léger, ça ne gêne pas et on peut même dormir avec sans problème [emoji6]


----------



## Bubus44 (29 Décembre 2016)

Je les ai enfin ! Premiers retours... pas mal. Le son est bien supérieur aux earspods. Ils tiennent bien dans mes oreilles (j'ai secoué la tête comme un fou). Le paramétrage est facile et intuitif. Pour l'instant, j'en suis satisfait. A voir à l'usage.


----------



## Michael003 (1 Janvier 2017)

Petit retour de ma part également, 
Installation d'une simplicité déconcertante, la qualité audio est au rendez-vous, et ils tiennent bien dans les oreilles également. 
Par contre le micro, d'après les retours que j'ai eu lorsque je passais des coups de fil, ou via des notes vocales sur WhatsApp, j'ai eu le droit au fameux "Mais t'es où là j'entend rien", bref, j'ai pas l'impression que le micro soit vraiment bon.
De plus, je veut bien croire à l'autonomie des 5h, mais moi mon iPhone 7 Plus ne tient clairement pas 5h avec les airpods connectés, ça me mange la batterie à une vitesse pas possible j'ai jamais vu ça. J'ai également un petit soucis, si j'ai les airpods mais pas de sons lancé, j'ai une sorte de tout petit ultrasons bien gênant, je ne sais pas si ça concerne que moi ou si d'autres personnes ont le même soucis


----------



## themasck83 (2 Janvier 2017)

un retour , je suis allé les récupérer jeudi à Marseille , le son manque toujours de graves , la synchronisation  a été facile , par contre le petit icône casque se met sur la barre du haut sur le premier appareil iOS utilisé de la journée jusqu'a ce qu'on range nos précieux dans leur boite .ils n'aiment pas avoir une apple watch près d'eux , l'oreille près de la montre s'arrête puis reprends quand on a éloigné la montre , j'ai pas mal de micro coupures mais de 1/10em de seconde quand cela arrive , 1 à 3 par heure . l'autonomie : chargés a block avant la première utilisation , ils ont tenus 5 heures , recharge a 1% , ils ont utiliser 18% de batterie de la boite , le lendemain perte de 25% pour les intras , la batterie de la boite est passée de 82% à 71% .
ces AirPods ne sollicitant que très très peu de batterie au  niveau du bluetooth sur mon iPhone 6S ou mon SE , le 6S gère en plus une apple Watch


----------



## De Bevec (3 Janvier 2017)

Et bien c'est la croix et la bannière pour appairer sur un PC quand on a les imachines à côté. 
Et je ne vous raconte même pas pour revenir à une utilisation iPhone.


----------



## colossus928 (3 Janvier 2017)

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire avec ces écouteurs...

J'en ai envie pour les mêmes raison que tous ici mais certains points me rebutent :

*1) **Qualité du micro* : les tests YT, d'autres sites etc... sont peu concluants sur ce point. Il semble qu'il y ait une grosse perte de qualité par rapport aux earpods.
*2) BT 5.0 et BT 4.X en "fin" de vie* : Avec la nouvelle norme qui devrait arriver cette année, septembre n'apporterait-il pas une nouvelle version de ces écouteurs ? On voit le truc arriver, ce n'est pas comme si on avait aucune visu.
*3) Problème de batterie et de coupure* : bon, je l'ai écrit mais je m'en fiche un peu pour le moment car ça fera l'objet d'une MAJ d'ici peu (enfin on imagine).

Concernant les deux premiers points, je me dis qu'attendre 9 mois pour un produit qui sera moins rapidement obsolète c'est peu.

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## GEEKADDICT84 (3 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour 
Mon téléviseur Samsung a jumelé à ma grande surprise mes air pods.....
Malheureusement LE son EST fort !!!!
Quelqu'un connaîtrait le moyen de régler le volume 
MERCI
Meilleurs voeux


----------



## Michael003 (3 Janvier 2017)

colossus928 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire avec ces écouteurs...
> 
> J'en ai envie pour les mêmes raison que tous ici mais certains points me rebutent :
> 
> ...



Salut,
Je trouve que ton analyse est pertinente, tu cites bien les bon et mauvais points et comme tu le dis si bien, ils en sortiront forcément une évolution pour pallier aux limite de cette dernière. Moi je trouve quand même que la paire de cette année fait le taf qu'on lui demande, tout dépend des besoins, mais en effet impossible de passer à côté de la faible qualité du micro ou l'absence d'un contrôle plus avancé que mettre pause ou lancer Siri

Bref, moi je pense que c'est peut être pas un produit parfait et indispensable mais ça fait parti d'une nouvelle gamme qui est assez prometteuse


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2017)

GEEKADDICT84 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Mon téléviseur Samsung a jumelé à ma grande surprise mes air pods.....
> Malheureusement LE son EST fort !!!!
> Quelqu'un connaîtrait le moyen de régler le volume
> ...



C'est sur le téléviseur qu'il faut baisser le son.


----------



## okeeb (3 Janvier 2017)

Michael003 a dit:


> Moi je trouve quand même que la paire de cette année fait le taf



En ce qui me concerne j'ai des doutes. Il ne s'agit que de l'usage basique d'une oreillette Bluetooth, et il n'est pas rempli... 
A ce prix, cela me semble légèrement disproportionné...


----------



## De Bevec (4 Janvier 2017)

*A noter*

Attention de ne pas faire comme moi, mettre le boîtier des Airpods à côté du ticket de parking... il est illisible après

Me demande même si le boîtier dans le sac à côté du porte cartes ne poserait pas là aussi de sérieux problèmes à nos CB. 

--


----------



## GabrielLogan (4 Janvier 2017)

Bon eh bien voilà j'en ai fait tomber un alors que je voulais le mettre en marchant. Il fonctionne encore sans problème mais une belle petite marque dessus.


----------



## De Bevec (4 Janvier 2017)

Oh flûte

Mais je pense que tu ne seras pas le dernier, malheureusement.


----------



## themasck83 (4 Janvier 2017)

une application pour les retrouver si on les a égarés et qu'ils sont a portée du bluetooth, bizarre que Igen n'est ai pas parlé
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/id1187777468?mt=8


----------



## r e m y (4 Janvier 2017)

Tu l'as testée? Elle fonctionne bien? Jusqu'à quelle distance l'airpod perdu est-il détecté?


----------



## themasck83 (4 Janvier 2017)

non , je ne l'ai pas testée, je trouve le prix prohibitif .


----------



## Michael003 (5 Janvier 2017)

themasck83 a dit:


> une application pour les retrouver si on les a égarés et qu'ils sont a portée du bluetooth, bizarre que Igen n'est ai pas parlé
> https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/id1187777468?mt=8



Ça sent la fausse bonne application


----------



## Gwen (5 Janvier 2017)

Je vais attendre les avis car à 4€ ça fait mal si ça ne marche pas bien.


----------



## Bubus44 (5 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
Petit retour d'expérience : j'ai acheter chez spigen un câble pour relier mes 2 airpods. Sans ce câble, les airpods ne sont jamais tombés de mes oreilles, avec, c'est une catastrophe, ils n'arrêtent pas de tomber.
Cordialement


----------



## Michael003 (5 Janvier 2017)

Bubus44 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Petit retour d'expérience : j'ai acheter chez spigen un câble pour relier mes 2 airpods. Sans ce câble, les airpods ne sont jamais tombés de mes oreilles, avec, c'est une catastrophe, ils n'arrêtent pas de tomber.
> Cordialement



Merci de ton retour, personnellement même je sens que c'est sensible dans l'oreille, le principe est quand même d'abandonner totalement le fil donc faut jouer le jeu !


----------



## Bubus44 (5 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir 
Effectivement le but est de s'affranchir totalement des fils mais dans certaines circonstances cela se révèle nécessaire pour ne pas les perdre (j'utilise le fil lorsque je vais courir, ils sortent des oreilles mais au moins je ne les fais pas tomber)
@Mickael003


----------



## De Bevec (6 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
Les matins après avoir réveillé mon iPhone, ma montre se connecte sans problème mais j'ai quelques difficultés pour que l'iPhone et les airpods se connectent. 
Il faut que j'aide le service bluetooth de l'iPhone à retrouver mes airpods, après cela fonctionne parfaitement jusqu'au lendemain matin. 
Avez-vous ce dysfonctionnement ?
--


----------



## themasck83 (6 Janvier 2017)

@De Bevec 
est-ce que tu les remets dans la boite? ,
 a tu d'autres appareils apple ? je me suis aperçu qu'ils se connectent au dernier appareil trouvé .
a tu redémarré tous tes appareils Apple après la synchro des Airpods ?


----------



## De Bevec (7 Janvier 2017)

@themasck83 

Bonjour,

Oui, ils sont dans leur boîte.
Oui, j'ai un iPad et une montre.
Et tous mes iMachines fonctionnaient bien avec les airpods après leurs première synchronisation. 

Toutes mes iMachines sont mises en mode avion la nuit.
Le première qui est sortie du mode avion c'est la montre et après l'iPhone. 
Il se trouve parfaitement, mais seul les airpods ne se connectent pas, ma ligne du bt reste à Non et si je force la recherche j'ai un message "Allumez vos airpods..." un truc comme ça. 
Si je ne veux pas m'énerver outre mesure, je reboot l'iPhone. 

--


----------



## lineakd (8 Janvier 2017)

@De Bevec, as tu essayé de les "oublier cet appareil" dans l'app réglages/Bluetooth/mes appareils?


----------



## De Bevec (8 Janvier 2017)

@lineakd 

Oui, mais rien de mieux


----------



## De Bevec (9 Janvier 2017)

Suite et fin des tests

En définitif ce n'est pas les airpods qui posent problème mais bien la gestion du BT pat mon iPhone 6 (à jour). 

Les airpods se connectent très bien s'ils sont allumés les premiers, mais dans ce cas c'est ma Watch qui refuse. 

--


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2017)

De Bevec a dit:


> Les airpods se connectent très bien s'ils sont allumés les premiers, mais dans ce cas c'est ma Watch qui refuse.
> --



C'est quand même curieux ces difficultés... parce que c'est quand même l'inverse que promet Apple avec une connectivité ultra simplifiée et automatique grace à la puce W1. 
Entre iPhone, AppleWatch, voire un Mac, il ne devrait y avoir aucun souci!

Tu devrais quand même appeler le SAV pour verifier que tes Airpod n'ont pas un bug.


----------



## De Bevec (9 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour @r e m y ,

J'ai ouvert un ticket chez APPLE, je verrai bien leur réponse. 

--


----------



## themasck83 (9 Janvier 2017)

à tu essayé de re-isignalser le boitier AirPods en restant appuyé 15 secondes (je crois) pour remettre tous les réglages des airpods+boitier en sortie usine , puis refaire une synchro ?


----------



## De Bevec (10 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour @themasck83 ,

Il me semble, mais comme je le précisais plus haut je me pose la question si ce n'est pas le BT de l'iPhone qui a un pb, car l'inverse fait la même chose.
Faire reconnaître la montre en deuxième fait le même pb : difficultés voir impossibilités de s'appairer. 
--


----------



## r e m y (10 Janvier 2017)

De Bevec a dit:


> Bonjour @themasck83 ,
> 
> Il me semble, mais comme je le précisais plus haut je me pose la question si ce n'est pas le BT de l'iPhone qui a un pb, car l'inverse fait la même chose.
> Faire reconnaître la montre en deuxième fait le même pb : difficultés voir impossibilités de s'appairer.
> --



Le BT de l'iPhone, le BT de la Watch.... peu importe, ca fonctionne mal. 
Appelle le SAV et demande pourquoi tu as ces difficultés. 

C'est pas comme si tu essayais de les utiliser avec un smartphone Samsung!

Apple a eu tout loisir de tester ses Airpods avec ses propres équipements (iPhone, AppleWatch, ....) et nous promet que ca marche de façon incroyablement fluide. Ce n'est visiblement pas le cas chez toi.


----------



## lineakd (10 Janvier 2017)

@De Bevec, 
 - connecte le à ton ordi,
 - sauvegarde le avec iTunes,
 - efface contenu et réglages,
 - configure le comme un nouvel iPhone
 - Puis restaure le avec ta dernière sauvegarde.


----------



## GabrielLogan (10 Janvier 2017)

Pas la peine d'insister :
http://macbidouille.com/news/2017/0...re-cohabiter-iphone-6s-airpods-et-apple-watch


----------



## lineakd (11 Janvier 2017)

@GabrielLogan, pourtant, je n'ai aucun problème (ni de connexions ou de coupure de son) avec un 6s, une série 2 et des AirPods.


----------



## GabrielLogan (11 Janvier 2017)

Oui il semble que ce ne soit pas le cas pour tout le monde, étrange...


----------



## De Bevec (11 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Merci @GabrielLogan pour le lien et je m'aperçois qu'il y a pas mal de dysfonctionnements avec des comportements différents. 

Je vais suivre cela de près. 

--


----------



## lineakd (11 Janvier 2017)

@De Bevec, ma moitié s'en sert avec un 6 et ne rencontre pas de problème. 
Tu devrais faire tes propres vérifications que de suivre tel ou tel sujet de discussion. Si le problème persiste d'aller dans un Apple Store en début de matinée ou d'appeler l'assistance d'Apple.


----------



## De Bevec (11 Janvier 2017)

@lineakd 

Ta moitié a t'elle une montre connectée en même temps que des airpods sur son iPhone 6 ?

--


----------



## themasck83 (11 Janvier 2017)

j'ai un 6S avec watch série 2, pas de problème et un SE avec xiaomi miband , là aussi pas de problème;
ou il y a un mauvais appairage entre les AirPods et iCloud , ou certains AirPods ont des problèmes de bluetooth
(antennes , w1 , ou autre) .


----------



## lineakd (13 Janvier 2017)

@De Bevec, oui, une série 2. Elle a vite lâché ces jabra rox qui lui causer des problèmes appairage en début de journée.


----------



## colossus928 (6 Février 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Bon, ça dit quoi cette MAJ du FW des airpods ?
Concluante ?


----------



## themasck83 (9 Février 2017)

j'ai trouvé un bug ; 
quand je connecte les AirPods à l'iphone 6S après qu'ils aient êtes connectés a l'iphone SE , l'Apple Watch n'affiche plus les AirPods , il faut redémarrer la montre pour que le niveau de batterie re-apparaisse .


----------



## Bubus44 (14 Février 2017)

Bonjour
@themasck83
Pareil pour moi mais c'est aléatoire 
Cordialement


----------



## cillab (15 Février 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @GabrielLogan, pourtant, je n'ai aucun problème (ni de connexions ou de coupure de son) avec un 6s, une série 2 et des AirPods.



bonjour j'ais un 6 mais la distance du bluethoot est pas formidable 15 m et j'ais des coupures 
j'ais un casque philips je fais le tour de la maison ,pas de coupures le son est bon mais il n'y a pas de quoi se taper le cul parterre


----------



## themasck83 (15 Février 2017)

15metres , c'est très bien vu les petites batteries et ou sont placés les antennes. 
Il pèse combien ton Philips ? , quelle autonomie ?


----------



## cillab (15 Février 2017)

themasck83 a dit:


> 15metres , c'est très bien vu les petites batteries et ou sont placés les antennes.
> Il pèse combien ton Philips ? , quelle autonomie ?


bonsoir l'airpod pése 36gr  mon casque 192grc'est bien sur dificile de comparer les deux mais par rapport aux earpods il n'y a pas une grosse difference hormie un peut plus de basse  siri n'est pas encore au top pour le prix  je pensais avoir mieux


----------



## lineakd (15 Février 2017)

@cillab, garde ton Philips car j'ai 4 casques Bluetooth et aucun n'ont le niveau du tient pourtant je suis en appart.
Une astuce si tu ne veux pas utiliser Siri ou si tu n'as pas de connexion au réseau dans cette grande maison.


----------



## themasck83 (16 Février 2017)

À un casque Bluetooth n'a le niveau qualitatif face à des filaires les airpods sont des boutons , aucune atténuation, le Philips doit être un casque ouvert , mais avec une membrane qui couvre l'oreille il y a moins de perturbations
Si vous voulez la Rolls , essayez un Audeze lcd-4 (3995 $)


----------



## cillab (16 Février 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @cillab, garde ton Philips car j'ai 4 casques Bluetooth et aucun n'ont le niveau du tient pourtant je suis en appart.
> Une astuce si tu ne veux pas utiliser Siri ou si tu n'as pas de connexion au réseau dans cette grande maison.



bonjour et merci pour ta réponse  je ne suis pas un grand mélomane pour mon usage perso 1/2h par jour ils me conviennent très  
bien entre temps j'en avais commander un chez apple ils voulaient me le livrer hier par ups cde passée le 5 /01 il est reparti direct chez APPLE  j'attent le remboursement


----------



## lineakd (16 Février 2017)

@cillab, quel est la référence de ton casque philips?
Je trouve que les AirPods sont peu isolants aux bruits extérieurs car mon utilisation de ceux-ci, est en ville et dans les transports public.
Je me sers aussi, en majorité pour de l'écoute de podcast et j'ai remarqué que certains "podcasters" devraient améliorer leur son surtout le volume.


----------



## Gwen (16 Février 2017)

Bon, ce matin, j'étais en conversation au téléphone avec mes AirPods dans les oreilles et j'avais quelques blancs. Pas trop grave, jusqu'à ce que les AirPods se déconnectent sans possibilité de se reconnecter. Du coup, j'ai sauté sur mon iPhone pour le porter à l'oreille et essayer de reprendre la conversation le plus naturellement possible.

Bien sûr, j'ai une Apple Watch, cela vient peut-être de là. Mais franchement, c'est pénible. Surtout que j'ai vérifié si les écouteurs pouvaient être déchargés. Que nenni, ils avaient 99% de charge.

En fait, je me sers de mes AirPod pour écouter de la musique, car si ça coupe, ce n'est pas grave. En conversation téléphonique, c'est plus que pénible.

Un beau raté.


----------



## cillab (16 Février 2017)

lineakd a dit:


> @cillab, quel est la référence de ton casque philips?
> Je trouve que les AirPods sont peu isolants aux bruits extérieurs car mon utilisation de ceux-ci, est en ville et dans les transports public.
> Je me sers aussi, en majorité pour de l'écoute de podcast et j'ai remarqué que certains "podcasters" devraient améliorer leur son surtout le volume.


  re bonjour  mon casque est un philip CITISCAPE BLANC  je l'ais acheter sur AMAZON  78€97 sans frais de port car j'ais pris l'option PRENIUM je command asser souvent et l'option est vite amortie il capte bien sur les appels tél  va sur amazon
bonne journée


----------



## cillab (16 Février 2017)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, ce matin, j'étais en conversation au téléphone avec mes AirPods dans les oreilles et j'avais quelques blancs. Pas trop grave, jusqu'à ce que les AirPods se déconnectent sans possibilité de se reconnecter. Du coup, j'ai sauté sur mon iPhone pour le porter à l'oreille et essayer de reprendre la conversation le plus naturellement possible.
> 
> Bien sûr, j'ai une Apple Watch, cela vient peut-être de là. Mais franchement, c'est pénible. Surtout que j'ai vérifié si les écouteurs pouvaient être déchargés. Que nenni, ils avaient 99% de charge.
> 
> ...


bonjour et bon appetit
c'est pas ce q'APPLE a fait de mieux par rapport au filaire c'est pas le jour et la nuit hormi le filaire  je ne regrete pas mon fhilips
a79€


----------



## lineakd (16 Février 2017)

@cillab, merci mais je ne suis pas trop fan des casques supra.


----------



## cillab (16 Février 2017)

themasck83 a dit:


> À un casque Bluetooth n'a le niveau qualitatif face à des filaires les airpods sont des boutons , aucune atténuation, le Philips doit être un casque ouvert , mais avec une membrane qui couvre l'oreille il y a moins de perturbations
> Si vous voulez la Rolls , essayez un Audeze lcd-4 (3995 $)



je ne connais pas cette béte mais je viens d'investir chez DEVIALET heureusement je n'ais pas de voisins trés proches
et puis il faut arriver au 28  lol


----------



## themasck83 (16 Février 2017)

@cillab tu a pris 2 Devialet j'espère !!


----------



## cillab (17 Février 2017)

themasck83 a dit:


> @cillab tu a pris 2 Devialet j'espère !!



puor bien faire ,je vais voir chez COFIDIS je voudrais en mettre un par pieces lol


----------



## guijou (21 Février 2017)

Nouveau bug pour moi avec mes airpods qui ont 3 jours. Je précise que le firmware est à jour, tout est chargé etc. 

En plus des problèmes de la boite/batterie qui se vide toute seule, micro coupures etc, il vient de m'arriver un truc bizare. 

J'enlève un de mes airpods avec lesquels j'ecoutais de la musique, pour le mettre dans sa boiboite histoire de voir l'état de la charge de la boite. Bien sur la musique se coupe ce qui est normal car je n'ai plus qu'un airpod dans une oreille. 
Je check ma batterie, ok. Je remets l'aidpod dans mon oreille, double tappe dessus pour faire repartir le son... le son sort drsormais de l'iphone. 
Je resélectionne les airpods dans la liste des périphériques, et là... seul l'airpod que je n'avais pas enlevé fonctionne. 
Pas de son dans l'autre. Et pourtant, la fonction double tap fonctionne avec l'airpod qui n a plus de son... je remet l airpod dans la boite, le resort, même problème. 

Je ne sais plus bien mais j ai du remettre les deux airpods dans la boite, les resortir au moins 2 fois pour retrouver le son dans les 2 airpods. 

Chose amusante, au début, l'airpod qui fonctionnait toujours, jouait toujours la musique alors queje l'avais mis dans la boite... donc pas sur mon oreille et supposé en train de se recharger. 

Je n'ai pas d'explication, je rapporte juste mon cas pour faire un peu avancer la compréhension des soucis qu'ont ces ecouteurs très sympas (quand ils fonctionnent, 99% du temps). 

J'ai rdv demain en apple store pour voir ça avec le service technique. 
Et à croire que les airpods sont vraiment sortis hier, ils n'ont pas encore la catégorie "airpods" sur leur tablette au genius bar pour prendre rendez vous... . 

Oh, mes airpods viennent de me passer la musique en accéleré après avoir coupé 2 secondes...
Problème de signal?
Peut être le signe que je dois arrêter mon message, ou bien ils vont finir par prendre feu XD.


----------



## themasck83 (21 Février 2017)

@guijou  quel iPhone a tu ? quelle application crée ces problèmes ?
faire un reset de la boite , si cela ne fonctionne pas faire un reset iPhone comme nouveau .


----------



## guijou (21 Février 2017)

J'ai un iPhone 6s plus. Et une watch serie 2 (il parait que ça provoque des problemes...). J'ai deja fait deux resets de la boite. Rien de rien... de plus en plus de coupures. 
Pour l iphone je ne pense pas que le pb de batterie soit lié car même très (très) loin de l'iphone ça se décharge. Et j ai fait une restauration il y a genre 1 semaine...


----------



## themasck83 (21 Février 2017)

jai un iPhone 6S et une watch 2 + un iPhone SE avec un Mi Band sur l'autre bras et a paris des microcoupures et le on affichage de la batterie des AirPods sur ma watch , je n'ai pas tous les problèmes que tu rencontre (achat 29/12 )
après la mise a jour et la charge toute une nuit de ma boite AirPods , j'ai trouvé l'autonomie améliorée , la boite ne perds plus du tout de batterie la nuit


----------



## guijou (21 Février 2017)

Je vais essayer de les charger à fond avant cette nuit et de les débrancher pour voir demain. Si toujours pareil, je vais les décharger à fond et les recharger pour voir si ça lui a fait du bien...


----------



## themasck83 (21 Février 2017)

tu branche le boitier avec ses AirPods maintenant et tu le débranche demain matin .


----------



## guijou (22 Février 2017)

Alors après les avoir chargé à 100% avant la nuit et laissé debranchés en dormant, le lédemain j'étais à 96%. C est mieux... je suis allé tout de même à l'apple store cet aprem où ils m'ont changé le boitier car selon eux les problèmes viennent plus souvent de celui ci. 
Maintenant j'ai toujours les coupures - ça vient des ecouteurs je pense - et pas assez de recul pour la nouvelle batterie. J'y retournerai si le problème persiste après quelques jours (rchange des écouteurs j'espère bien). 

J'ai noté que les coupures intervenaient notamment lorsqu'il y a une notification qui arrive sur l iphone (genre à l'instant exact) lorsque je l'utilise, mais pas toujours. Et des coupures quand rien de spécial ne se passe, iphone en veille, mais un peu de mouvement. 

À suivre...


----------



## tabasko (30 Mars 2019)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que le niveau de charge de mes AirPods ne baisse pas de manière identique.
Je les ai acheté hier hein, donc je suis dans la phase de curiosité...

J'ai 77% de batterie, et 71%% de l'autre côté (et j'écoute avec la balance droite/gauche au centre )







L'information est disponible que sous MacOS.
L'iPhone lui, semble indiquer la charge la plus basse des deux écouteurs.

C'est dans ces proportions pour tout le monde ?


----------



## themasck83 (31 Mars 2019)

Oui c’est normal et tu pourra le voir sur iOS aussi. Tant que ça ne dépasse pas 10% , pas de soucis


----------



## tabasko (31 Mars 2019)

Oui j'ai vu qu'après qu'on pouvait le voir sur iOS 
L'écart peut monter à 15%.

Je m'inquiète ?


----------



## themasck83 (31 Mars 2019)

Faire un imprim écran et demander un échange .
Si l’achat date de l
Moins de 14 jours demander un remboursement , ça va
plus vite


----------



## tabasko (31 Mars 2019)

Entendu ! Merci pour le conseil.
Sur iOS j'ai pas capté encore exactement comment faire pour fois le niveau de chacun des écouteurs ? 

C'est seulement quand je les range/sors ?


----------



## themasck83 (31 Mars 2019)

C’est dommage cela reste un super produit , Apple m’a remplacé gracieusement  les écouteurs au bout de 20 mois : perte d’autonomie de 50% ( je n’ai surtout pas parlé de batterie défaillante) .
Du coup je garde mes 1 et attends ceux avec réduction de bruit ambiant.


----------



## tabasko (31 Mars 2019)

Je vais juste me les faire changer, je reste content du produit.
C'est juste que si çà se dégrade dans l'année .... je voudrai pas regretter .


----------



## tabasko (2 Avril 2019)

tabasko a dit:


> Oui j'ai vu qu'après qu'on pouvait le voir sur iOS
> L'écart peut monter à 15%.
> 
> Je m'inquiète ?



Alors .... 
Je passe beaucoup de temps au téléphone, et j'ai l'impression que l'écart de % de batterie s'explique probablement par l'usage du microphone qui n'est actif que d'un côté.


----------



## tristanWX (6 Avril 2019)

bon j'ai commandé la version 2 je la reçois mardi


----------

